# Feeding adult bearded dragon chicken? First time.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I was just feeding my cats some chicken and about to give my aph some. Would you give your bearded dragon chicken? I know a few care sheets people gave me on here before said you can but it never goes into anymore detail than that. I have bought one of those warm ready cooked roast chickens from tesco and I dont know if he can have that or if it would be too greasy? How much can he have and does it matter if it's still slightly warm?
I wasn't going to give him any skin and it's not got any herbs/sauces/spices on it or anything.

Also, I've never heard of leopard geckos ever being able to eat anything other than live food or gecko diet so is there anything at all she can have for variety?


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

i've read about giving beardies chicken but i personally wouldn't feed it to mine, its not exactly what they'd eat in the wild :lol2: try him with some pachnoda grubs if you want to give him some variety, mine love them


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

064ldingla said:


> i've read about giving beardies chicken but i personally wouldn't feed it to mine, its not exactly what they'd eat in the wild :lol2: try him with some pachnoda grubs if you want to give him some variety, mine love them


One of mine goes mad when ever I bring a burger king home. Once the misses let him out to see what he would do. 
He ran straight up my leg along my arm and tried to munch on my double whopper with bacon. 
To say the least I moved it away from him quick enough he didn't and told him to :censor: off I don't share my burger kings lol. 

I have read you can feed them conked meet and thought about posting. I'm guessing it would be better for them than crix. I'm not sure

I'm sure someone will say. Dust it and it will be fine lol


----------



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

graham40 said:


> One of mine goes mad when ever I bring a burger king home. Once the misses let him out to see what he would do.
> He ran straight up my leg along my arm and tried to munch on my double whopper with bacon.
> To say the least I moved it away from him quick enough he didn't and told him to :censor: off I don't share my burger kings lol.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the not sharing burgers :lol2: I really dont see how a small amount of chicken can do them any harm and I have heard of people giving it to them before.


----------



## rythagorus (Apr 8, 2012)

I think that chicken is extremely high in phosphorous so i wouldn't personally but it's your choice :2thumb:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

It won't harm it, but you're not really doing it any favours either. Generally speaking, unless you have a carrion eating animal, you want to feed whole prey items. This gives them the most complete food source you can. Chicken meat isn't much better for him than that Burger King was for you.


----------

